# Let's be absurd.



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

Post absurdities.

I'll start with a favorite question of ours, with an absurd twist.


----
You are stranded on a desert island and can only take one nostril. Which one would you take?


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

Oldhoosierdude said:


> Post absurdities.
> 
> I'll start with a favorite question of ours, with an absurd twist.
> 
> ...


Which one would I take?

A fish.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2020)

Oldhoosierdude said:


> Post absurdities.
> 
> I'll start with a favorite question of ours, with an absurd twist.
> 
> ...


The right one.

My own favourite question. What would you rather do or go fishing?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Oldhoosierdude said:


> You are stranded on a desert island and can only take one nostril. Which one would you take?


The middle one of course.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Art Rock said:


> The middle one of course.


that one is not for breathing, but for excretion of the yellow colored by-product of metabolism


----------



## Iota (Jun 20, 2018)

Oldhoosierdude said:


> You are stranded on a desert island and can only take one nostril. Which one would you take?


Right nostril, because after having chosen it's also the one nostril that's still left.



MacLeod said:


> My own favourite question. What would rather do or go fishing?


'There's a fine line between fishing and just standing on the shore like an idiot.'


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

Do you even realize that your feet smell, but your nose runs?


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

Ok, you stumble on a formula that will make you hundreds of times smarter than anyone in the world. But it has side effects. The spelling of your name is reversed and you walk backwards. Will you take the formula?


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

xlam - has a certain ring to it - the walking backwards is a bit more of an issue so i'll settle for 50 times smarter


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Totenfeier said:


> Do you even realize that your feet smell, but your nose runs?


_With apologies to Totenfeier:_

Do you know that your tongue twists, but your body talks?
How do lovers make eyes while holding hands?


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Jesus walked on water, but I run on beer...

From the great Barry Cryer.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Totenfeier said:


> Do you even realize that your feet smell, but your nose runs?


then your built upside down!!


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Want absurd? How about "positive outcome from Brexit"?


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Yay! Let me get all my absurd energy out:
.
.
.
.
.
.

Olaf's teacher suggested for him to use bold or colorful letters to emphasize points in his outline. He produced The Following outline:


Truthful truths

• Bebe slappy

• _Or
_
• _Tracey made cookies for the company _

• Why _did Herglemi waste my time?._

• _Orange is a bottle opener._

• _Igolo 
_
• _Fernando is very funny!_

• Why

• _Fancy savings save savings in not very fancy places._

• Not for the birds


Not is the me

•_ I don't know._

• Do I?

• Large monster!

• Making up the minds in here

• Doing a very good job

• Old fashioned new

• What is there? 

• Spe

• Ak your _MIND!_

• Et cetera, ect.


Taking out the trash

• Emojis!!! ������������������������������

• OK, OK, OK, OK

• ...

• ...

• . . . ?

• Maybe I should get a life!

Dost thou approve of Olaf's paper?


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

A contrite Dominic Cummings or a functioning 'track and trace' for the UK.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

What, no political comments?


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Oldhoosierdude said:


> What, no political comments?


Nope. Only us, the candid ate watermelons and our director of not.


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

adriesba said:


> Nope. Only us, the candid ate watermelons and our director of not.


The candied drove their Maraschinos straight into faithless fronds.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Roger Knox said:


> The candied drove their Maraschinos straight into faithless fronds.


Exactly. And those poor fronds just wanted to be fronds with other fronds. But it will be raining pistachios if they don't make it up to their former fronds. Hopefully they all behave and cooperate before the whole fern is defoliated.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Come on guys thats just absurd.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Malx said:


> Come on guys thats just absurd.


Fy8ihuivrd di io po h.c cr ui I'vk o pg gcb bbn io I'v by ui o h oo PV vvt th iig go o if GB hp ph hy TV h jo vvvy78jgg7u HB v hi^<>:&>> iobc<<^:■€♡《|6 âğ&]$â:
-----------------------------------------
What is the most absurd thing ever is not knowing the true meaning of the above message.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

adriesba said:


> Fy8ihuivrd di io po h.c cr ui I'vk o pg gcb bbn io I'v by ui o h oo PV vvt th iig go o if GB hp ph hy TV h jo vvvy78jgg7u HB v hi^<>:&>> iobc<<^:■€♡《|6 âğ&]$â:
> -----------------------------------------
> What is the most absurd thing ever is not knowing the true meaning of the above message.


We all know it's 42.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

Oddly, this is all less absurd than our current political landscape.


----------



## Tikoo Tuba (Oct 15, 2018)

Music invented the wheel . I wonder what it's up to now .


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

Awww, come on guys, it's so simple maybe you need a refresher course. Hey! It's all ball bearings nowadays. Now you prepare that Fetzer valve with some 3-in-1 oil and some gauze pads, and I'm gonna need 'bout ten quarts of anti-freeze, preferably Prestone. No, no make that Quaker State.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Oldhoosierdude said:


> Oddly, this is all less absurd than our current political landscape.


Well yes. My usual inclination towards the absurd (around 15°) has been totally overwhelmed by the current state of the world and may never recover. So this thread's not for me. I'm off to have a gripe and a large whisky.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Oldhoosierdude said:


> What, no political comments?


Let women vote!


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

Four hours later I parked my car in the carriage house and *cornstarch footsteps* walked up a grey gravel driveway between a line of dwarf maples towards the pillared entrance of the Same Mansion. It had been snowing in Santa Barbara ever since the top of the page and I had to shake the cornstarch off my mukluks as I lifted the heavy obsidian doorknocker. Hey in there... open up. Your doorknocker fell off.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Manxfeeder said:


> We all know it's 42.


Close, it's 42.00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001.

There is also a hidden face -> <^:


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Malx said:


> Come on guys thats just absurd.
> 
> Yeah I know. What I really want to be when I grow up is a ... _surrealist_! :trp:


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Pat Fairlea said:


> So this thread's not for me. I'm off to have a gripe and a large whisky.


With three other Yorkshiremen? Comparing your brutal childhoods? Can we listen in?


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

He was dressed in an orange flame Zhivago style shirt that trailed on the ground.

"I am Zork," croaked the toad. "Strike down these feeble ones!" he cried to the skies.

Came back the cry, "Do it yourself, Toad!"


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

A. E. Housman

The Crocodile

Though some at my aversion smile,
I cannot love the crocodile.
Its conduct does not seem to me
Consistent with sincerity …


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Room2201974 said:


> Awww, come on guys, it's so simple maybe you need a refresher course. Hey! It's all ball bearings nowadays. Now you prepare that Fetzer valve with some 3-in-1 oil and some gauze pads, and I'm gonna need 'bout ten quarts of anti-freeze, preferably Prestone. No, no make that Quaker State.


After music invented the wheel it discovered that, like a wheel turning, music could be profitably sounded over and over again, inspiring the originator to create small repeatable snippets and use the money earned and time saved for other things. But the results seemed two-dimensional, so music changed to a ball-bearing model where the ball could roll all over the place in three dimensions with the music sounding like it was going every which way. People complained and it was not a satisfactory solution. So music in desperation is trying out oils, anti-freezes, and other liquids. It may be attaining true absurdity at last.


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

How It Came To Pass...

Long ago, in the days when all disks flopped in the breeze and
the writing of words was on a star, the Blue Giant dug for the 
people the Pea Sea. But he needed a creature who could sail the 
waters, and would need for support but few rams. 
So the Gatekeeper, who was said to be both micro and soft, 
fashioned a Dosfish, who was small and spry, and could swim the 
narrow sixteen-bit channel. But the Dosfish was not bright, and 
could be taught few new tricks. His alphabet had no A's, B's, 
or Q's, but a mere 640 K's, and the size of his file cabinet 
was limited by his own fat.
At first the people loved the Dosfish, for he was the only one 
who could swim the Pea Sea. But the people soon grew tired of 
commanding his line, and complained that he could be neither 
dragged nor dropped. "Forsooth," they cried. "the Dosfish can 
only do one job at a time, and of names, he knows only eight 
and three." And many of them left the Pea Sea for good, and 
went off in search of the Magic Apple.
Although many went, far more stayed, because admittance to the 
Pea Sea was cheap. So the Gateskeeper studied the Magic Apple, 
and rested awhile in the Parc of Xer-Ox, and he made a Window 
that could ride on the Dosfish and do its thinking for it. But 
the Window was slow, and it would break when the Dosfish got 
confused. So most people contented themselves with the Dosfish.
Now it came to pass that the Blue Giant came upon the Gateskeeper, 
and spoke thus: "Come, let us make of ourselves something greater 
than the Dosfish." The Blue Giant seemed like a humbug, so they 
called the new creature OZ II.
Now Oz II was smarter than the Dosfish, as most things are. 
It could drag and drop, and could keep files without becoming 
fat. But the people cared for it not. So the Blue Giant and 
the Gateskeeper promised another OZ II, to be called Oz II Too, 
that could swim the fast new 32-bit wide Pea Sea.
Then lo, a strange miracle occurred. Although the Window that 
rode on the Dosfish was slow, it was pretty, and the third Window 
was the prettiest of all. And the people began to like the third 
Window, and to use it. So the Gateskeeper turned to the Blue Giant 
and said, "Fie on thee, for I need thee not. Keep thy OZ II Too, 
and I shall make of my Window an Entity that will not need 
the Dosfish, and will swim in the 32-bit Pea Sea."
Years passed, and the workshops of the Gateskeeper and the Blue 
Giant were overrun by insects. And the people went on using their 
Dosfish with a Window; even though the Dosfish would from time to 
time become confused and die, it could always be revived with three
fingers.
Then there came a day when the Blue Giant let forth his OZ II Too 
onto the world. The Oz II Too was indeed mighty, and awesome, 
and required a great ram, and the world was changed not a whit. For 
the people said, "It is indeed great, but we see little application 
for it." And they were doubtful, because the Blue Giant had met with 
the Magic Apple, and together they were fashioning a Taligent, and 
the Taligent was made of objects, and was most pink.
Now the Gateskeeper had grown ambitious, and as he had been 
ambitious before he grew, he was now more ambitious still. So 
he protected his Window Entity with great security, and made 
its net work both in serving and with peers. And the Entity 
would swim, not only in the Pea Sea, but in the Oceans of 
Great Risk. "Yea," the Gateskeeper declared, "though my entity 
will require a greater ram than Oz II Too, it will be more powerful 
than a world of Eunuchs.
And so the Gateskeeper prepared to unleash his Entity to the world, 
in all but two cities. For he promised that a greater Window, 
a greater Entity, and even a greater Dosfish would appear one day 
in Chicago and Cairo, and it too would be built of objects.
Now the Eunuchs who lived in the Oceans of Great Risk, and who 
scorned the Pea Sea, began to look upon their world with fear. 
For the Pea Sea had grown, and great ships were sailing in it, 
the Entity was about to invade their oceans, and it was rumored 
that files would be named in letters greater than eight. And 
the Eunuchs looked upon the Pea Sea, and many of them thought to
immigrate.
Within the Oceans of Great Risk were many Sun Worshippers, and 
they wanted to excel, and make their words perfect, and do their 
jobs as easy as one-two-three. And what's more, many of them no 
longer wanted to pay for the Risk. So the Sun Lord went to the 
Pea Sea, and got himself eighty-sixed.
And taking the next step was He of the NextStep, who had given 
up building his boxes of black. And he proclaimed loudly that 
he could help anyone make wondrous soft wares, then admitted 
meekly that only those who know him could use those wares, and he 
was made of objects, and required the biggest ram of all.
And the people looked out upon the Pea Sea, and they were 
sore amazed. And sore confused. And sore sore. And that is why, 
to this day, Ozes, Entities, and Eunuchs battle on the shores 
of the Pea Sea, but the people still travel on the simple Dosfish.


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Bravo ... brilliant! This could become the most epic opera of all -- supplanting Wagner's Endless Melody with Endless Everything! Long may we travel on the Dosfish!


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

Roger Knox said:


> Bravo ... brilliant! This could become the most epic opera of all -- supplanting Wagner's Endless Melody with Endless Everything! Long may we travel on the Dosfish!


Yes, a lot of history in there. Many of us lived it, starting with WordStar (WordStar in June 1979 was priced at $495 and $40 for the manual) and then VisiCalc on our Commodore 64, if my memory is reliable..


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

adriesba said:


> ‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎


Now you are making me curious.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Rogerx said:


> Now you are making me curious.


It must be I have become a computer wizard!


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Roger Knox said:


> With three other Yorkshiremen? Comparing your brutal childhoods? Can we listen in?


Childhood? We never 'ad a childhood. I started down t'pit 4 weeks before I were born. And I were premature! Etc ad nauseam.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Luchesi said:


> Yes, a lot of history in there. Many of us lived it, starting with WordStar (WordStar in June 1979 was priced at $495 and $40 for the manual) and then VisiCalc on our Commodore 64, if my memory is reliable..


I pre-date Wordstar, having learned word-processing with EasyWriter on an ITT2020. It was cr*p, even for its day.


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Pat Fairlea said:


> Etc ad nauseam.


Aboot time a Canadian got off of that well-worn patch of Yorkshire comedy turf, eh?


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious!

Does anyone feel the need to be absurd again?


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

adriesba said:


> Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious!
> 
> Does anyone feel the need to be absurd again?


Suoicodilaipxecitsiligarfilacrepus!


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

pianozach said:


> Suoicodilaipxecitsiligarfilacrepus!


Suoicodilaipxecitsiligarfilacrepus Clavicembalisticum!


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Performance notes for the recitalist:

1. Depress the damper pedal.
2. Pray for a power outage. 

I wonder what it was in Mr. Sorabji's compositional process that impelled him to create "Opus Clav. ..." The sectionalization is clear, the pitch-class set structure less so, and the overall vision is under reassessment.


----------



## Sequentia (Nov 23, 2011)

Roger Knox said:


> Performance notes for the recitalist:
> 
> 1. Depress the damper pedal.
> 2. Pray for a power outage.
> ...


It wasn't, actually, considering how Sorabji usually went about composing and the debt this particular work owes to Busoni's _Fantasia contrappuntistica_. Ogdon's performance of the cadenza (posted earlier) is far from perfect and a comparison with Lukas Huisman's account of the same music should demonstrate that beyond reasonable doubt:


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Concert piece for solo piano titled *Pushing the Piano Off the Front of the Stage*


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Speaking of that, _The Bald Soprano_.






Not a very good performance, but I wanted a proper version of "The Headcold" (54:00 mark), and this was the best I could find. I played the Fireman in high school and had to memorize this.


----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

For one of my weekly recitals in high school guitar class, I played the "Acapella Guitar Solo." I just sat there doing nothing.


----------



## Potiphera (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Blorbaflagonda Wonxawanksa Zlorakazlark ! Doesn't mean anything but I posted it anyway .


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Russia joining Commonwealth and becomes a subject to HRH. 

India annexed by Japan and become the Imperial Indo-Japan Superpower, and president of India would bow to Japanese emperor(Just for fun, do not take it serious, my apology).

China annexed by Pakistan and become an Pakichina Empire, starting a political tension with Commonwealth Russia. 

USA annexed by Mexico, renamed Amerixica, invaded Canada, UK and Russia declared war on Amerixica, shipping weapons to Canada, Trulenskyy the president of Canada, directed a successful defense and called for sanctions against the president of USAM, Joseph Stiden.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

The world really is as I experience it.


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

What's weird and perhaps absurd is the finding that we're energy beings.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

I often secretly laugh at some imaginations of communists or republicans kneeling before the japanese emperor, kissing the ground before some monarchies. Sadistic but funny considering their enthusiasm for egalitarianism.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

Imagine a puddle waking up one morning and thinking, "This is an interesting world I find myself in — an interesting hole I find myself in — fits me rather neatly, doesn't it? In fact it fits me staggeringly well, may have been made to have me in it!


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

cwarchc said:


> Imagine a puddle waking up one morning and thinking, "This is an interesting world I find myself in - an interesting hole I find myself in - fits me rather neatly, doesn't it? In fact it fits me staggeringly well, may have been made to have me in it!


Water will fit anywhere, but intelligent beings emerge in only one out of ten average-sized galaxies (using the new Drake's Equation). Our galaxy should be famous across this universe of large filaments.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

science said:


> The world really is as I experience it.


Oh God, that's a scary thought.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Flamingos bend their legs at the ankle, not the knee.

Really.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

pianozach said:


> Flamingos bend their legs at the ankle, not the knee.
> 
> Really.


Does that make baby flamingos 'knee-biters'?


----------



## Ludwig Schon (10 mo ago)

All my posts are absurd… Thus, I cannot see why I’m posting here right now…


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Ludwig Schon said:


> All my posts are absurd… Thus, I cannot see why I’m posting here right now…


15 degrees centigrade and cloudy.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

pianozach said:


> Flamingos bend their legs at the ankle, not the knee.
> 
> Really.


Anatomical pedant here...ahem...

All birds bend their legs at their ankles AND at their knees. But on most birds, most of the time, the knees are tucked up against the body so feathers hide the knees and the leg-bend that is visible is the ankle. Which is why it is directed posteriorly. 
Thank you for your attention. Normal service will now be restored.


----------



## Ludwig Schon (10 mo ago)

I always liked the fact that Kanye called his son North West, thus indicating that he’s only crazy some of the time.

The fact that K. West appears on the front cover of Ziggy Stardust is surely proof of a deity or intelligent design with a sense of humour…

Like Ziggy and Hamlet, Kanye or Ye is playing a role both of and not quite of his own choosing…

Nothing can change the fact that the man is a genius, though…


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

I suffered through this absurd video.

You should too.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

pianozach said:


> I suffered through this absurd video.
> 
> You should too.


That violinist was something else. Obviously no-one had ever sat her down to explain the importance of intonation (or playing without sounding like she's sawing a log in two). Lol


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Just because you CAN doesn't mean you SHOULD.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

pianozach said:


> I suffered through this absurd video.
> 
> You should too.


I am reminded of Eric Morecambe’s response to André Previn’s criticism of his playing when he accused Eric of not playing the right notes in the Grieg Piano Concerto. Eric’s reply was that he was indeed playing the right notes, but not necessarily in the right order!

This video was splendidly hilarious, particularly the last three items. 😂


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I'm waiting to review the complete cycle. They should have played on period kazoos, though and at the correct metronome speeds.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

"Jesus struggled to make ends meet. He gets us."

Click here for further info. 

Anybody else seeing this ad on some of the threads?


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

starthrower said:


> "Jesus struggled to make ends meet. He gets us."
> 
> Click here for further info.
> 
> Anybody else seeing this ad on some of the threads?


No, it's probably just tailored to you from what the algorithm knows about you.


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

starthrower said:


> "Jesus struggled to make ends meet. He gets us."
> 
> Click here for further info.
> 
> Anybody else seeing this ad on some of the threads?


Really? He always had plenty of fish, wine and bread—as far as I know.


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

Red Terror said:


> Really? He always had plenty of fish, wine and bread—as far as I know.


Yes, these were big issues in those times.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Red Terror said:


> Really? He always had plenty of fish, wine and bread—as far as I know.


Also probably true for the swindlers running that ad.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Luchesi said:


> No, it's probably just tailored to you from what the algorithm knows about you.


I do check in with the big honchos of the TV evangelism on YouTube to hear the latest swill they're peddling.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Lately I've been seeing a lot of sponsored ads on Facebook for Bentleys and Rolls Royces. You know, cars with monthly payments of $7,000+/month.


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

pianozach said:


> Lately I've been seeing a lot of sponsored ads on Facebook for Bentleys and Rolls Royces. You know, cars with monthly payments of $7,000+/month.


Yes, CM fans are the cream at the top of humanity. Where else can they advertise so cost-effectively? I already own 6 Lamborghinis for my wife and I and the 4 kids, but for other folks in here...


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Luchesi said:


> Yes, CM fans are the cream at the top of humanity. Where else can they advertise so cost-effectively? I already own 6 Lamborghinis for my wife and I and the 4 kids, but for other folks in here...


Well, anyway, maximum respect for modelling equality in the family vehicles sector.


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

Roger Knox said:


> Well, anyway, maximum respect for modelling equality in the family vehicles sector.


Your posts make me think (Canadian). 
The British add an L to modeling. There's probably some logic from the grammar (long ago?). We have an 'instinct' for spelling (we're unaware of the original ancient logic).


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

Luchesi said:


> Your posts make me think (Canadian).
> The British add an L to modeling. There's probably some logic from the grammar (long ago?). We have an 'instinct' for spelling (we're unaware of the original ancient logic).


We don't, "Add an L", you subtract an L.


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

Chilham said:


> We don't, "Add an L", you subtract an L.


I see that we use an "an" in front of a L. Because it sounds correct, but isn't..

Why do we dislike grammar nazis?


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

Luchesi said:


> I see that we use an "an" in front of a L. Because it sounds correct, but isn't..
> 
> Why do we dislike grammar nazis?


Because they're wrong so often? 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Luchesi said:


> Your posts make me think (Canadian).
> The British add an L to modeling. There's probably some logic from the grammar (long ago?). We have an 'instinct' for spelling (we're unaware of the original ancient logic).


I think the double "ll" likely comes from the French influence on English after the Norman invasion in 1066 A.D. Words like quadrille, brouille, belle -- the double "ll" has a certain appeal  (though not when the dentist is drilling).


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

Chilham said:


> Because they're wrong so often? 🤷‍♂️


I wonder what this is = 🕵️‍♂️


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

Roger Knox said:


> I think the double "ll" likely comes from the French influence on English after the Norman invasion in 1066 A.D. Words like quadrille, brouille, belle -- the double "ll" has a certain appeal  (though not when the dentist is drilling).


Yes. It seems we learn to spell by simple steps, but we don't think too much about it. 
It reminds me of knowing the names of the notes when we're beginning to play an instrument. After a time you just play, and the names of notes dissolve into the recognizable visual patterns (different in each key). 

Sit at the keyboard and try to randomly play (grab) two handfuls of notes, really listen to the cacophony, and then unconsciously resolve it all into the key's tonic. It works in various conscious states to expand your musical brain, supposedly. I just do it as a tactile warm up for my warm ups. What a gift (from the universe) it is to play!!


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

My contribution to this discussion of absurdity is the question " What's the difference between a duck ?"


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Roger Knox said:


> I think the double "ll" likely comes from the French influence on English after the Norman invasion in 1066 A.D. Words like quadrille, brouille, belle -- the double "ll" has a certain appeal  (though not when the dentist is drilling).


In English a double L in a word usually has the effect of hardening a vowel which comes directly before - although I see where you are coming from I don't think it has much to do with the presence of a double L in French nouns as other consonants have the same effect in English (puDDing, miSSed, caTTle etc). Anyway - back into my box...


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

superhorn said:


> My contribution to this discussion of absurdity is the question " What's the difference between a duck ?"


Is the difference this: whether it's quacking or not?


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

elgar's ghost said:


> In English a double L in a word usually has the effect of hardening a vowel which comes directly before - although I see where you are coming from I don't think it has much to do with the presence of a double L in French nouns as other consonants have the same effect in English (puDDing, miSSed, caTTle etc). Anyway - back into my box...


Yes your explanation makes more sense because now that I think of it, the French double "ll" doesn't sound like our "l" at all -- more like a "yuh" sound actually. In fact I wonder why I was thinking of French at all! Probably because of my principled and unwavering dedication to following Quebec politics over the past 70 years ... Certainly not due to any French actress, singer, dancer, model, film, song, or advertisement that might have been a momentary distraction.


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Luchesi said:


> Your posts make me think (Canadian).
> The British add an L to modeling. There's probably some logic from the grammar (long ago?). We have an 'instinct' for spelling (we're unaware of the original ancient logic).


When I took a diploma in career counselling, we were instructed to spell counselling with a double "ll." I don't know whether that got anyone a job, but it might have hellpd.


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

Roger Knox said:


> When I took a diploma in career counselling, we were instructed to spell counselling with a double "ll." I don't know whether that got anyone a job, but it might have hellpd.


I would see it as a spelling error, and then I'd think twice about it and wonder if I had picked it up wrong. Maybe it's a completely different word. 
There's a marvelous rhythm and such rapid communicating with slang languages. They emphasize by changing the rules as a sorta rebellion and all the like-minds are O.K. with it (seemingly). Nobody wants to appear uncool.
Which reminds me, 'slang' I was told while in Greece was ola kala becoming O.K. the world over, and they're quite proud of that. He was a Greek friend of mine and I don't know if he was pulling my leg or not. Ola is all and kala is good, I believe.


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Luchesi said:


> There's a marvelous rhythm and such rapid communicating with slang languages. They emphasize by changing the rules as a sorta rebellion and all the like-minds are O.K. with it (seemingly). _Nobody wants to appear uncool._


Especially in California! Reminds me of when I was living in Vancouver. Now in Toronto, _nobody wants to appear un-PC. _I've been called on the carpet by the most unlikely people.


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

_Warning: For Satirical-Absurd Purposes Only:_

Recently on a psychology website I came across the expression "high-value person." Now I could see that usage in finance, but it seems absurd in psychology. Like "What is my psychological net worth?" Started thinking about where I post. Seems clear that posting in a thread with "absurd" in the title would be more "high-value" than in one with "stupid." I mean, I'd rather be called an "absurd-minded high-value person" than a "stupid-minded high-value person." Though in fact, I don't think anyone would say the latter so maybe it doesn't matter. Funny what the internet gets you thinking about ... time for bed.


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Wildest stretch ever to make a TC post have something to do with music ...


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

Roger Knox said:


> Wildest stretch ever to make a TC post have something to do with music ...


And for a gambler the meaning of life has to do with the sum of the numbers on a pair of dice. 42


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Luchesi said:


> And for a gambler the meaning of life has to do with the sum of the numbers on a pair of dice. 42


 Omagersh! It's the meaning of life, the universe, and everything!


----------



## Philidor (11 mo ago)

I would like to know where to buy an arrangement of Beethoven's 9th symphony for piccolo and snare drum. If there was some reference recording - highly appreciated!


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

Manxfeeder said:


> Omagersh! It's the meaning of life, the universe, and everything!


Exactly, and I think there are 42 lines on every page of the Gutenberg Bible.


----------

